
Defending Uber's Growth Narrative Requires Ignoring Industry Economics - winstonsmith
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017/01/can-uber-ever-deliver-part-seven-ubers-narrative-vox-stratechery-critiques-naked-capitalisms-uber-series-defending-uber-requires-ignoring.html
======
sharemywin
They need to pull an amazon. if they can offer their platform as service, and
offer it to a market much larger than them. Boom bada bing. 0 marginal cost
business.

